# Best Playpen?



## anniedog (Jun 3, 2014)

I am looking for a good playpen for my rats. Due to rules from my parents and rats hiding and/or getting stuck, I need to use a playpen when I take them out of the cage. I want one that is large so that I can sit in it with them, and tall enough so they can't jump out. Also I need it so they can't somehow climb up and out. I have been looking, but can't find anything. Any suggestions?I'm not opposed to homemade, but it needs to be easily folded and stored. I tried cardboard, but it was hard to secure and a pain to fold up, set up, and store.


----------



## Dinoclor (Mar 2, 2013)

I think that your rats would climb the walls of the playpen, so you'd need to keep pulling them off of the walls. I don't know of any particular kinds, but I'd advise you to look on Craigslist and see if any moms are selling their old ones. Though, if you can warm your parents up to letting your rats run around your bathroom (after you plug any holes, and with supervision!) that would probably be better.


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

My rats get to freerange in my living room now, but when They were small I made a play pen from large sheets of coroplast corrugated plastic boards. I think the boards were about a metre tall, (because rats can jump - I've seen my rats jump onto the arm of the sofa from the floor, so don't underestimate them haha!) I cable ties two sheets of coroplast together for each corner and used bulldog clips to secure them all together. Lays flat and can be stored away easily. 
I never ended up using the pen in the end, but it was handy for blocking off furniture in the room while they were still tiny.

I did my freerange in the bathroom for the first few weeks after I got the rats as it was just easier than messing about with an akward playpen. 
Now my boys are older and trained I don't need to worry about them hiding or getting stuck when they freerange the living room. I've blocked off access to my TV equipment using coroplast, and secured all my cables into thick plastic cable tidies. They all know their names and will usually come if I call them, and failing that a shake of the treat jar works too. This makes getting them back into the cage easy! 

For you a playpen or the bath room if your folks allow it, may be a good starting point so you can safely gain the trust of your new pets. Maybe after a few weeks once your parents see how intelligent your rats are they might agree to letting you rat proof your bedroom.


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

One of the members here made theirs from cardboard taped together and reinforced with a metal frame just taped down to the outside...You can do that and control how high it is as well as how large it will be. Bathrooms are probably the best idea to use as a rat room as they are easily cleaned up.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

I have this one:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002ABKBU6/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

If you have chewers they can totally chew out. But as long as you watch them it shouldn't happen. You can sit in it with them. And it has a zipper top. Always watch them in it. But I love it.


----------



## Dan203 (Jul 10, 2014)

Back in early August I ordered and paid for a "Grrreat Wall". They were back ordered so the woman emailed me and said she would have them in stock by mid September. On like 9/23 I still hadn't got it so I tried to email her back. The email was returned. I had a second email address from PayPal so I tried that, also returned. I tried disputing the charge with PayPal but the email they sent her was also returned and they refused to help because it had been more then 45 days. Finally I disputed the charge with my credit card company (luckily I used a CC) and they are currently in the process of deciding if they're going to do a charge back.

Point is... If you run across the Grrreat Wall don't buy it! As far as I can tell the company has gone out of business and you'll likely never get the product.


----------

